# Puppies and cuteness get away with everything



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She gained 8 pounds in the last 30 days. Now 18 pounds at 3 months old


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So pretty! Do you do her haircuts or take to a groomer?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So cute!!!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh gosh


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Patty, no one has cut her hair yet. I feel like she's just to cute. I guess I will be taking her to a groomer. I'm not sure. I wonder how hard it is and I don't know how to shave between her toes or pull the hair out of her ears. I don't want her shaved naked. I don't even know if I want her face trimmed naked. Too many decisions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need some cute and sweet now. That first pic is wonderful.

I don't know a lot about poodles, do they have to be trimmed? I love the way her coat looks now. Of course I know that is liable to change as she gets older but it's so touchable like it is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Her hair is unclipped except her face was done before I got her. The hair is wonderful for burying your face in. Can't get enough. 

Some people trim their poodles like a poodle. Most give them what's called a puppy cut or lamb cut which is sortof the same length all over and not overly short. I hear they don't get really curly hair til after they're a year old. People like their face clipped real short. I kind of like the scruffy look. 

She has been a ball of terror the last few days. With those sharp teeth it really hurts. She usually gets really sharky after 8 pm until ? During the day she's exhausted. Me too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I went to YouTube for my schnauzer for instructions. I use scissors for her toes and ears. I am finally doing a fair job and don't take too awful long. They charge way to much for my retirement budget!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does that mean I should be clipping the hair between Freddie's toes? It amazes me how long it is even though he walks on it.

I should tell you that Freddie is the last dog on earth I'd try to trim the hair between his toes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, Robin! If you look close tou can see that I didn't trim her paw hair, either. The main reason I do it at all is because of mud that brings in. She's pretty good about it though.


----------

